# CH 58 (Vibrating System)



## chaocl (Aug 5, 2009)

In the practice problem in 12th edition that 58.10 I got the answer of TR = 2.105 but the answer give TR = 1.451 ( 45.1%) .....what is the answer of it?

Never Mind because I find the answer...I forgot to square root the bottom.


----------

